# time capsule et serveur NAS



## spareone (29 Septembre 2010)

Novice sur mac et tout son univers, je viens vers vous qui visiblement etes assez confirmés.
Mon probleme est visiblement tres complexe. j'ai un Imac qui se connecte a internet via ma time capsule (192.168.1.33). L'internet arrive sur cette time capsule via un modem adsl tres classique de marque Zyxel P-600 Serie (192.168.1.1)
Sur ma time capsule, mon imprimante est relié par cable reseau ainsi qu'un serveur iomega StorCenter ix2 NAS. (192.168.1.211)
Ayant configuré se serveur correctement, il apparait correctement sur mon ecran dans les fenetre finder.
J'aimerai donc pouvoir acceder a se serveur depuis n'importe quel ordinateur via internet. Pour se faire j'ai une adresse du type suivant : monnom.IomegaLink.com 
Lorsque je tape cette adresse dans un navigateur, il y a visiblement un probleme pour l'accé a mons serveur NAS.
On m'a parler d'ouverture de port 80 et 143, mais je ne comprend pas trop ce langage ou alors s'agit il tout simplement d'un probleme de configuration de la time capsul?
S'il y a parmis vous des specialiste network, votre aide m'est tres precieuse, de plus je dois repartir prochainement en mission et j'aimerai vivement avoir ce serveur ready to use.
cordialement
Spareone


----------



## spareone (30 Septembre 2010)

personne pour m'aider???? je desespere !!!!


----------



## Pouasson (1 Octobre 2010)

Salut.

Je pense que le problème vient du fait que tu ne peux pas voir le site depuis là où il est hébergé. Je m'explique, il faudrait que tu testes depuis une autre connexion, ou via un VPN/proxy ou autre. 

Il m'arrivait la même chose avec le renvoi DNS sur mon synology ; je tombais à tous les coups sur l'interface de ma Neufbox. Mais après avoir essayé depuis un VPN, le NAS était bien accessible depuis l'extérieur (j'ai pris une adresse en .myftp.org chez no-ip pour ma part).


----------



## Aliboron (1 Octobre 2010)

spareone a dit:


> On m'a parler d'ouverture de port 80 et 143, mais je ne comprend pas trop ce langage ou alors s'agit il tout simplement d'un probleme de configuration de la time capsul ?


Ce n'est pas tant un problème d'ouverture de ports que de redirection de ports. En gros, tu as un routeur sur ton réseau (le Zyxel ou la Time Capsule ?) qui est en gros le poste d'aiguillage. Pour tout ce qui circule à l'intérieur du réseau, c'est assez simple et ça marche tout seul une fois qu'on a attribué les adresses IP. 

C'est lorsqu'on veut rentrer depuis l'extérieur que c'est un peu plus compliqué. Il faut alors d'une part ouvrir les ports (pour permettre l'accès) mais aussi que, selon le protocole utilisé, le routeur aiguille le visiteur vers la bonne machine. Dans les réglages du routeur, il faut indiquer pour les ports concernés la machine vers laquelle les paquets doivent être dirigés. Le plus classique, c'est la redirection du port 21 pour l'accès en FTP vers un NAS (ce que j'ai fait chez moi, par exemple). 

Du coup, le fait de taper l'adresse IP qui t'est attribuée par ton hébergeur (ou relayée par IomegaLink dans ton cas) dirigera le visiteur vers la machine concernée. Le routeur est une sorte d'aiguillage, on dira...

Pour les détails, ça va dépendre du contexte précis. Je ne connais pas les Zyxel ni les Time Capsule et ne peux donc en dire plus. Précise toujours lequel est le routeur...

En supplément gratuit : une liste des ports (mais bon, pour le profane, ça n'est pas trop utile a priori)...


----------



## cyrpen (19 Octobre 2010)

bonjour, je me permet d'intervenir dans ce sujet, car je cherche depuis 3 jours deja et ne trouve pas comment ouvrir les ports de la Time Capsule.
elle est en mode routeur, derriere la freebox dont j'ai desactivé le routeur, j'ai essayé plein de manips vu sur divers site, pas moyens. 
les ports de ma time capsule ne veulent pas s'ouvrir et mon ordi est bloqué par un parefeu, bizarre.....
si qqun peut m'aider,


----------



## jethro2009 (21 Octobre 2010)

Utilitaire Airport, dans le dossier Utilitaires sur le Mac... c'est par là qu'on administre une Time Capsule...


----------

